
A basic little music player I made using vuejs - iampoppyx
https://github.com/Tick-Org/Musick
======
iampoppyx
This is a simple vuejs project i undertook to understand its workings.. i am
happy to say it kinda worked

------
envolt
Wait!

It is this easy to run a web-based app? No heavy Electron dependency?

~~~
iampoppyx
If you want you could run it as a web page. If you want you could run it as a
desktop app. either ways, No cancerous electron.

